# Intro and a question



## spiritfreedom (Jun 1, 2003)

Hi everyone. I am new to this particular forum but I lurk a lot on MDC. I wanted to ask a question about this circ video.
http://www.intact.ca/video.html
I posted the link on a mom's board I am part of and was quickly inboxed by someone saying it was in poor taste and not an accurate portrayal.
What do you think? Have any of you seen a circ in person?


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Unfortunately this is a very accurate portrayal of what a circumcision is. This video was filmed not far from where I live in 1998. Apparently a topical anesthetic was applied by obviously had little affect. Here is a history of the video,
http://www.intact.ca/videohis.html

I do agree however that it is in poor taste, not the video, or to try to educate parents to what circumcision really is by posting the video, but the circumcision of baby boys.

What is even worse is that most babies recieve inadequate pain relief, or none at all.

http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/9712/23/ci...tic/index.html

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/article/2036-2511.html

Good for you for trying to share knowlege with people, even if they don't want to hear it.

Take care,
Tara


----------



## Christy1980 (Jul 7, 2002)

NAK

that's the same video that i refernce on my webpage. i sent it to my cousin who was expecting a boy, and she circ'd anyway b/c she didn't believe circ was really as bad as that video made it look. WTF? i still don't get why ppl think it's just a rosey walk in the park to get circ'd...and then you show them the reality of it, and they totally reject it.

good for you for trying to educate ppl. just keep at it. eventually we can get this absurd practice stopped all together.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

It is absolutely and totally dead accurate. In a 1997 survey of physicians, 78% said they used no pain relief at all for infant circumcisions. How can it not be excruciatingly painful to have a piece of skin the size of your hand cut off of your genitals with absolutely no pain relief? Of course it is exquisitely painful and the baby is either going to scream it's head off or he's going to pass out. Anyone who objects to posting this video does so because they are feeling guilt.

Frank


----------



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

How this can still be a "normal" procedure absolutely blows my mind.

Why is this not considered a human rights atrocity? I don't understand.

I'm so sad right now. What can I do to help stop this from happening?


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Write your congressional and state representatives, the state health department and your newspaper. Talk to every parent you can that is in child bearing years and those who have children in child bearing years. Talk to the members of your family and your friends. In other words, talk to everybody.

I've talked to people sitting next to me at a lunch counter, people who have helped me with yard work, electricans, masons, air conditioning repair men, ministers, psychologists, my barber and a guy who was there to get a hair cut and his wife later who was a nurse. I even talked to a couple of Jehovah's Witness ladies who came by to "Save my soul." I talk to everyone who will sit or stand still at least one minute. Some want to escape!









Post it on every board and thread at every site you can find.

This is an issue of the people and the people are the ones who will make it happen. The AAP made their first statement more than 30 years ago and the medical profession has rejected it in favor of their ill gotten gains. The incredible communication medium of the internet has educated millions of people about this issue and it is finally getting to the medical profession. They are finally being held accountable for their egos and greed. Let's separate them from their purloined profits!

Frank


----------



## Nemmer (Sep 30, 2002)

I couldn't even finish watching that... and let me tell you. Yes. It IS that bad. I witnessed my DS's circumcision, and yes. It is that bad.


----------



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

Frank, sorry, but what's the AAP (American Association of Pediatrics I'm guessing?). Do you have a link to this statement?

Thanks for offering ways to help stop this madness. I'm going to start with our governor, who happens to be an acquaintance from my neighborhood growing up. Not sure where I'll go from there.

Mary


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Here's a link to all of the American Academy of Pediatrics Position Statements on Circumcision since 1971:

http://www.cirp.org/library/statements/aap/

You may also want to look at the position statememts of all of the other English speaking countries. (Canada, England, Australia and New Zealand) They all have much stronger statements against circumcision.

Here is a little more ammunition from doctors:

http://faculty.washington.edu/gcd/DO...r10-15-02.html

And here is one that makes a particularly strong statement. It addresses the legal liability that your state may be assuming by funding circumcisions:

http://www.cirp.org/library/statements/sask2002/

*You Go Girl!*

Frank


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I think its hard for people to believe that a doctor would really do that to a child.
If its really that bad why does anyone do it?


----------



## MocksoupMommy (May 29, 2003)

But keep showing that video. My pediatrictian actually sighed with reliefy and said "good for you!! " when we told her we were not going to have DS circ'ed. Apparently they are not common where she is from and she hates doing them.


----------



## centralmassmom (May 17, 2017)

I'm looking for this video - does anyone know how to find it?


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

No, but what specifically do you want to see? There are many resources on the net.

Regards


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

That's a 13 year old video, it's probably not around any longer. There are other videos though, what are you after? An Elephant in the Hospital is a good one to watch.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Go to www.doctorsopposingcircumcision.org and there are several videos, including "An elephant in the Hospital". That one is awesome, only about 1/2 hour long, and the logic is inescapable. Also if you go to Youtube and search Dr Christopher Guest, you will find three videos of him discussing all aspects of circumcision.


----------

